# Official 2020 Georgia Finds - Post here.



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey Everyone!

Based on our current forecast and the weather we’ve had recently, I’m predicting our first southern find will pop by February 22.

I could be wrong, but everything seems to be pointing to an early season.

I pray everyone has a great year!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Excellent Excellent.. @pastorj
and Everyone, so very Good to see Yall Beginning your New 2020 Thread..
Wade here....Some of Yall already know I'm a "Hoosier" foreal...Born and Raised in and around, Bloomington Indiana
i will turn 56 on April 14th...we always begin finding Morels on my birthday up Here in Monroe county..
i been Hunting the same spots and Area for 54 years now, Ever since my Daddy first carried me in with him when i was
Only 2 years old ..it is So wonderful to Walk back in those same Woods Every year.. i hope i can make it down to southern Georgia to Hunt this season. Do any of Yall plan to travel to Hunt in Indiana this year?


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Found these today in Danielsville GA. Lots of other small ones. Counted 21 so far. Looks like it’s starting early this year.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

whooooooo
.that is Awesome @Jpuette


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

wade said:


> Excellent Excellent.. @pastorj
> and Everyone, so very Good to see Yall Beginning your New 2020 Thread..
> Wade here....Some of Yall already know I'm a "Hoosier" foreal...Born and Raised in and around, Bloomington Indiana
> i will turn 56 on April 14th...we always begin finding Morels on my birthday up Here in Monroe county..
> ...


I usually try to get to southeast Iowa every other year. Not sure about this year though.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

First reported find in the Eastern US that I am aware of...It would be great to see a pic with a date-stamped receipt or a newspaper, for the skeptics.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Aiken County SC

Now it’s officially ON! Let the madness begin.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 24514
> View attachment 24516
> View attachment 24512
> 
> Found these today in Danielsville GA. Lots of other small ones. Counted 21 so far. Looks like it’s starting early this year.



Great find! But, I would like to see some documentation.

All three are in different stages and one looks like it’s been up for quite a while.

also, that area of Georgia is usually at least a couple weeks behind Augusta.

please, prove me wrong.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank You.. So very Much Excited here
@pastorj


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

No need to be a sceptic. I picked a few this afternoon for dinner and cooked em up. Believe me or not, my appetite has been satiated, for now at least.


pastorj said:


> Great find! But, I would like to see some documentation.
> 
> All three are in different stages and one looks like it’s been up for quite a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Again, that pic doesn’t prove anything.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> Again, that pic doesn’t prove anything.


Yes Sir @pastorj i gotta agree.. yep yep
now We / i am not a stickler about posting a pic of your Freash New finds
with a time dated store recipe or news paper..but i would prefer it
Man this is so important to us all..
and we don't get our solid information
that we need , without proff of time and date ...in the pictures
@Jpuette We do Thank You Much..
still... we just met you, and have chosen not to put a picture of yourself w your Avatar and thats fine if you never put in a picture of yourself...
but do please put proof of your findings in with your picture...for all of us..
i feel the need for the Solid Knowledge.
Thank You
from Wade


----------



## litterbitt (Feb 27, 2014)

Whaaaaaat!!!!
??What to what??
@litterbitt


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

wade said:


> Yes Sir @pastorj i gotta agree.. yep yep
> now We / i am not a stickler about posting a pic of your Freash New finds
> with a time dated store recipe or news paper..but i would prefer it
> Man this is so important to us all..
> ...


I will keep that in mind for future posts. I must say though, as a new member to this online community, it is somewhat disconcerting, on ones first post, to basically be called a liar due to some unwritten “rule”. No worries though. Like I said, believe me or don’t, that is your choice. Photos can also be doctored to make anything seem legit. Good luck in your hunt this year.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Jpuette said:


> I will keep that in mind for future posts. I must say though, as a new member to this online community, it is somewhat disconcerting, on ones first post, to basically be called a liar due to some unwritten “rule”. No worries though. Like I said, believe me or don’t, that is your choice. Photos can also be doctored to make anything seem legit. Good luck in your hunt this year.


As a new poster I can understand your feelings Jpuette, but believe me these "rules" are universal in these kinds of forums! Just check my avatar. Why do you think I laid those morels on the front page of the paper with the date in plain view? That was to verify my post. I don't resent it. On many web forums it's "pics or it didn't happen"! With as seasonal an activity as this is, it's "pics and a verified date or it didn't happen"!


----------



## herbinc alabama (Feb 2, 2016)

A lot of hater in these forums, and its stupid, haters gonna hate! Does anybody even remember who found the first one last year?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

herbinc alabama said:


> A lot of hater in these forums, and its stupid, haters gonna hate! Does anybody even remember who found the first one last year?


I don't remember the guy's name, but I know where it was, south of Birmingham, and I *think* it was the 19th of February. I saved the photos, his name, and the dates. He did not identify the location very precisely, and he *did* have a receipt, from a CVS, with the morels, to show the date. It's not a matter of hate, the information is important and it ought to be verified, pure and simple.


----------



## herbinc alabama (Feb 2, 2016)

Yep same guy found them fist several years over the last decade and got shamed for it on several forums for not following the rules. He doesn’t really like rules.....so there’s that. He doesn’t really post his early finds anymore.


----------



## Clawley (Feb 20, 2019)

herbinc alabama said:


> Yep same guy found them fist several years over the last decade and got shamed for it on several forums for not following the rules. He doesn’t really like rules.....so there’s that. He doesn’t really post his early finds anymore.


hahaha (;

lets get together this season!
Heading to a pinned spot near Danielsville to confirm for myself today.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Clawley said:


> hahaha (;
> 
> lets get together this season!
> Heading to a pinned spot near Danielsville to confirm for myself today.


I looked in that area on Saturday. I checked around the Broad River, and all I saw was swamp...


----------



## herbinc alabama (Feb 2, 2016)

Clawley said:


> hahaha (;
> 
> lets get together this season!
> Heading to a pinned spot near Danielsville to confirm for myself today.


Let’s do it brother. I’ll also be ramping in north Ga if you want to join.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Picked these today so as to save some from the freeze.


----------



## morelmaniac78 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 24696
> Picked these today so as to save some from the freeze.


Did you find these where it is open to the sun all/most of the day?


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

morelmaniac78 said:


> Did you find these where it is open to the sun all/most of the day?


In a small privet hedge on the edge of a field. At the bottom of a south facing slope.


----------



## Tammy1713 (Feb 21, 2020)

Jpuette said:


> In a small privet hedge on the edge of a field. At the bottom of a south facing slope.


Did you find the middle, upper or lower Georgia area... I am at the Savannah South Carolina area near Ridgeland South Carolina never hunted the area before...


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Tammy1713 said:


> Did you find the middle, upper or lower Georgia area... I am at the Savannah South Carolina area near Ridgeland South Carolina never hunted the area before...


Danielsville Ga


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

I see the weather is going to cool off by you a bit, what do you think that will do? Make for a longer season or shorter? On average how long are you able to pick down there? I'm from Wisconsin just north of Illinois border about 30 miles still got a couple months here before they start to pop. Last year we got to hunt about 3 weeks around here maybe 4 it was my 1st year a absolutely awesome. Got about 5 lbs total got 3 lbs is a friends backyard that lived in town Lol. Also found a couple really nice spots but it was a few days too late as they were already dying made me cry! If I could afford a 2 week vacation would live to head down there. But otherwise best of luck to you all and keep posting the picks I love seeing them eventhough it makes me jealous.!


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Bob Gosnell said:


> I see the weather is going to cool off by you a bit, what do you think that will do? Make for a longer season or shorter? On average how long are you able to pick down there? I'm from Wisconsin just north of Illinois border about 30 miles still got a couple months here before they start to pop. Last year we got to hunt about 3 weeks around here maybe 4 it was my 1st year a absolutely awesome. Got about 5 lbs total got 3 lbs is a friends backyard that lived in town Lol. Also found a couple really nice spots but it was a few days too late as they were already dying made me cry! If I could afford a 2 week vacation would live to head down there. But otherwise best of luck to you all and keep posting the picks I love seeing them eventhough it makes me jealous.!


In central GA, the season goes from about now until about 4/15, depending on how fast it gets hot, and how hot it gets. We have been having way too much rain in the past 2 months, and it was worse last year - morels here grow mostly only by streams, and flooding "kills" them, seemingly, or stops them from fruiting for up to 3 years (they say). A hard freeze will "burn" them. It's pretty dicey here, and they are hard to find. In my whole life (63), I had only seen ONE morel in GA before I began to actively hunt for them, and even still, I've seen very few in the past 3 years. In the South, it's really like a scavenger hunt...


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Bob Gosnell said:


> I see the weather is going to cool off by you a bit, what do you think that will do? Make for a longer season or shorter? On average how long are you able to pick down there? I'm from Wisconsin just north of Illinois border about 30 miles still got a couple months here before they start to pop. Last year we got to hunt about 3 weeks around here maybe 4 it was my 1st year a absolutely awesome. Got about 5 lbs total got 3 lbs is a friends backyard that lived in town Lol. Also found a couple really nice spots but it was a few days too late as they were already dying made me cry! If I could afford a 2 week vacation would live to head down there. But otherwise best of luck to you all and keep posting the picks I love seeing them eventhough it makes me jealous.!


Last year was only about two weeks for me. We had a late freeze that wiped all the small ones out. I still saved enough to last me for the year. The year before lasted around a month, which was my first year hunting. As far as extending or shortening the season here I couldn’t say. About 50% of the area that I know they grow has started, but there are still some areas that haven’t popped yet. One cold snap shouldn’t hurt too bad, but if we have another big swing in temps like we had a couple weeks ago, it’s not going to be good for me.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Odd, that's were I find most of mine...around privet hedge here in Texas. Found my first 2 for this season. Now there are elms nearby as well but they seem to love privet hedge cover.


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

PastorJ & M geologist, I appreciate the post of early finds.. It helps all southern hunters that are paying attention. I will update within a few hours when Bham, Al pops.. From the looks of weather and forecasts, its probably March 5-10 range


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> In a small privet hedge on the edge of a field. At the bottom of a south facing slope.



This is a prime description in my opinion.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Photos of a couple of morels were posted on the GA. Morels fb page yesterday, 2/25, from LaGrange GA.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

That is very nice , happy for you.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Henry Co., near Stockbridge, a guy on the GA. Morels fb group found a single morel today, 2/26.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

All of these finds so far in GA and in AL are on nearly exactly the same latitude, spaced many miles apart (except the guy up in Madison Co Ga. who's had no documentary back up)


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Jasper Co., one morel found, 2/26/20. Ga. Morel fb group....


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

eidolon said:


> All of these finds so far in GA and in AL are on nearly exactly the same latitude, spaced many miles apart (except the guy up in Madison Co Ga. who's had no documentary back up)


I don’t believe it unless it’s signed by a notary public.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

eidolon said:


> All of these finds so far in GA and in AL are on nearly exactly the same latitude, spaced many miles apart (except the guy up in Madison Co Ga. who's had no documentary back up)


 So Very Helpful.. and Excellent Reporting @eidolon Thank You


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Now All of us ...Knowing that any prediction is just a Guess.. coupled with information and Our past seasons to compare it to...
Still i Feel compelled to post that...
from what i see and am Feeling is !!!
This looks like the Making of a Very Normal Season for Everyone of Us
from South and all the Way Northward
as Our Progression Pop Pop Pops.
but we just don't Really know, do we
as for what is Certain;
*The Mystery and Our Love of the Hunt
Will Always Be....
and in My Head and Heart I'm again and always, Waiting, Watching and Scouting and Hoping and Hunting & Hunting & Hunting, BELIEVEING and Knowing that one of these Seasons We Will all find Ourselves...
Out There Standing right in the middle of the Biggest Popping FLUSH of Morels and Fungi
that any of Us alive today have Ever seen..
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
i Remember My Great Grandad talking about it when i was just a Boy...
There were So.. So Many Morels its all They ate for Months... Any Place a They would step in the woods.. 
Morels Were Everywhere...
i Believe and am sure this Same ..
" Hundred Year Hunt "
will happen again in Our Time....
i Expect it.. i Have a Love for it..
" I Won't Know if I Don't Go "
So i keep Hunting....


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

herbinc alabama said:


> Yep same guy found them fist several years over the last decade and got shamed for it on several forums for not following the rules. He doesn’t really like rules.....so there’s that. He doesn’t really post his early finds anymore.


Better to not post, than to give people a possible false sense of excitement.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Jpuette said:


> I don’t believe it unless it’s signed by a notary public.


I don't think that you'd need to go as far as having something notarized but a way to document a time and location helps everyone a lot more than a photo without. We're just trying to track the movement and that is the best way that we know how.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I know some people think it's weird, and think we're picky, but there ARE people out there who get their jollies from just stirring things up! Who know why? And there's no way to tell exactly who they are. So, we ask for some kind of verification. I take some pics of shrooms "in situ", but look at my avatar. I also lay them out on the front page of that days paper, with the date clearly visible. 

I've read both chefs and musicians say that "attribution" is one of the most important things in their industry. Who created that recipe? Who wrote that song? The same is true in the entertainment business. Look at the credits at the end of a movie. They can be a mile long! Every single person who worked on that movie gets their name in the credits.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> I know some people think it's weird, and think we're picky, but there ARE people out there who get their jollies from just stirring things up! Who know why? And there's no way to tell exactly who they are. So, we ask for some kind of verification. I take some pics of shrooms "in situ", but look at my avatar. I also lay them out on the front page of that days paper, with the date clearly visible.
> 
> I've read both chefs and musicians say that "attribution" is one of the most important things in their industry. Who created that recipe? Who wrote that song? The same is true in the entertainment business. Look at the credits at the end of a movie. They can be a mile long! Every single person who worked on that movie gets their name in the credits.


Thank You to @shroomsearcher
and Yall Others whom have found a simple and Polite and still Straight forward way of addressing and Posting about this..
hey Man, Morels and other Fungi are such an Important part of us..
as for me when im out there im gathering information the whole time before During and After.. and when im not in the woods driving, Home or even sleeping im thinking and feeling that information..
so yes can .. can you understand my Head & Heart and the EQUATION Needs and aims towards accuracy
simple as a recipe..
Especially if we are only just beginning to know a new member..
if We already Know you i will trust you if you sends some pictures of finds without a receipt EVERYTIME not a worry..
or write in the dirt with a stick..
But Refuse to prove it..that ain't Cool..
if anyone thinks they are being Cute or funny by turning it into a Headgame
let me make clear i do Not Appreciate it.
and i sure ain't gonna be like'n on you
Don't be a Trouble Maker
its Better to be Friends


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

To the GA thread, i posted a pic in the Ala thread today of a morel, my find at 9:15 this morning, one baby.. 20 days after the Valentine find by pastorJ in S Carolina.. i didnt think i would find one so didnt take a dated paper nor receipt with me.. And was not about to pick as that 1” cap maybe 2” plus in a week.. but, ive been on morels. Com for 6 yrs and have posted many a documented find with several morels 5,6,8 times each year. I know the regularies 100% believe me. You will see dozens of morels, if not more coming soon with Bham News or receipts. Bottom line is Bham only very early have a few popping yet and heart of season will be March 15 into the first week of April..


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Always think about “consider the source”


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Shit Man @newtimmy .We all Know You are Straight on Everything!
Thank You


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Clarke Co., Sun. 3/8/20. Took me only 2 years to find em...


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Eidolon, nice finds. Yes Athens is appx 40-50 miles north of Bham but overall weather on average is probably almost identical. If you look at any hardiness maps youll see them almost in an identical portion of the same hardiness zone


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

eidolon said:


> Clarke Co., Sun. 3/8/20. Took me only 2 years to find em...
> View attachment 25252


Awesome Awesome Awesome @eidolon 
keep going Man Ghost !!


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

eidolon said:


> Clarke Co., Sun. 3/8/20. Took me only 2 years to find em...
> View attachment 25252


Congrats eidolon. I have not ventured out yet. Will be going this weekend.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Walter80 said:


> Congrats eidolon. I have not ventured out yet. Will be going this weekend.


Good luck, you're very experienced at finding them, I know.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Looks like the warm weather is making em pop down here in GA. Found these little young ones this afternoon.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Tiny one


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@pastorj ... and Yall Georgia folks..
i know Yall are Finding bunches..
* when your not posting 
* because your so busy Finding 
* and you have a Belly Full of Morels 
* in to bed early and up with the Sun
* in the Woods Again..
to busy to Post..
but you got me thinking maybe you are just trying to keep it secret ???
*** yep i thought So..!!
Come on !! show us some pictures 
Yall tryn to Sneak around and get um all before anyone else finds out they're up !


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

ok.... maybe i was wrong? 
Are Yall Really not finding Any ??
Wow... i was so sure Yall would have big Piles of them


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

wade said:


> ok.... maybe i was wrong?
> Are Yall Really not finding Any ??
> Wow... i was so sure Yall would have big Piles of them


I know where a good bit are, just waiting for them to grow up. If the weather stays like this I should get a good harvest. That is if the slugs don’t eat em up before I get to em.


----------



## morelcartel (Mar 1, 2013)

Searched both north and south Gwinnett as recently as the 12th. Soil temperatures at 4 inches just hit a consistent 55 degrees anywhere north of Atlanta. Despite the warmer weather, soil temperatures stayed relatively moderate until the last 3-4 days. 7 days from today, Gwinnett county will be in full swing. As someone who studies mycology, is a lifelong morel hunter, and monitors soil temperatures daily, I can say with confidence that any morels you find today north of Atlanta will not be mature enough to have dispersed their spores. There are awesome weather monitoring tools in Georgia that can give you the soil temperature 24 hours a day and historical soil temperature data. Monitor your microclimate and check soil temps. Don’t pick until mature if you really want to keep picking morels in the future. - Side note, this forum needs to have the most recent posts show up at the top. Additionally, there are a lot of comments on here that have nothing to do with morel finds.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I click recent posts and that does it for me.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 25458
> Tiny one


Wow! I think you may have discovered a new species, the Albino Morel! Obvious the sun has never hit that one yet! I'm rally envious of the sharp eyed individuals who can spot those really small ones! 



wade said:


> @pastorj ... and Yall Georgia folks..
> i know Yall are Finding bunches..
> * when your not posting
> * because your so busy Finding
> ...


I'm also a member of OGF (Ohio Game Fishing), which is under the same umbrella as this site. The same thing happens there when the fishing really gets hot, or the the rut kicks in. All of a sudden nobody is posting!


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

shroomsearcher said:


> Wow! I think you may have discovered a new species, the Albino Morel! Obvious the sun has never hit that one yet! I'm rally envious of the sharp eyed individuals who can spot those really small ones!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a member of OGF (Ohio Game Fishing), which is under the same umbrella as this site. The same thing happens there when the fishing really gets hot, or the the rut kicks in. All of a sudden nobody is posting!


Yes , I have a keen eye for those things. I am, although, blessed with the luxury of only having to walk out my back door to find them. I have for 3 years kept a close watch on my little spot that produces morels and pretty much know exactly where to look. I went off of my property this weekend to search and only found 1. I am very lucky to live on a property that produces so well.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

From the 10th in Alabama and Georgia actually


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Two for one special


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Alteady Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

My babies done grown up. Still more to come if we get some rain soon.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

This has easily been the worst year I’ve had in 10 years.

Normally, I am counting pounds instead of individual morels. Don’t get me wrong, I’ve found some but the majority of all my spots were flooded at the worse possible time, about a month before the season began.

Probably picked about 4-5 pounds total and the season probably only has about a week left.

I’m including a few pics. It could have been worse...no morels right?

hope everyone else’s season is amazing!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 25746
> My babies done grown up. Still more to come if we get some rain soon.


Now that is some Awesome looking Morels ..
and some Excellent Reporting !!
Thank You @Jpuette


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 25766
> This has easily been the worst year I’ve had in 10 years.
> 
> Normally, I am counting pounds instead of individual morels. Don’t get me wrong, I’ve found some but the majority of all my spots were flooded at the worse possible time, about a month before the season began.
> ...


Hey Howdy @pastorj .. 
Those are Beautiful Colors 
Thank You for Reporting in to Us
and please try to Hunt late into your Season..perhaps you will find some late surprises to Report 
"You Won't Know If You Don't Go"
Thank You Sir


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Found about 6-7 pounds this weekend.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 25882
> View attachment 25884
> Found about 6-7 pounds this weekend.


Woooo... Man @pastorj 
those are Beautiful


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Found a few nice sized ones today.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 26096
> Found a few nice sized ones today.


Those look like fast ones. Nice catch!


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Kbart said:


> Those look like fast ones. Nice catch!


What do you mean by “fast ones”?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Jpuette said:


> What do you mean by “fast ones”?


It's a joke. They are really good at hiding and running away...


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

This was the smaller of two patches I came across earlier this week.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 26104
> This was the smaller of two patches I came across earlier this week.


Wow WowWooooow Man thats the way


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Kbart said:


> It's a joke. They are really good at hiding and running away...


Lol. I’m an idiot sometimes.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 26104
> This was the smaller of two patches I came across earlier this week.


Thanks for the pic, it's like a practice hunt, getting they eyes ready.


----------



## ianyhendersonIII (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi guys, I've enjoyed seeing everybody's finds! I am from middle GA (think Atlanta), is it time to start looking a bit more north up in the foothills? Haven't had any success hunting around where I live.... I'm a bit of a rookie, ha


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

ianyhendersonIII said:


> Hi guys, I've enjoyed seeing everybody's finds! I am from middle GA (think Atlanta), is it time to start looking a bit more north up in the foothills? Haven't had any success hunting around where I live.... I'm a bit of a rookie, ha


went out for an hour for a look see and found two in southeast Dawson county today


----------



## ianyhendersonIII (Apr 21, 2019)

Pondman

Got it... was going to head up that way tomorrow for a few hours of hunting if you'd be interest in teaming up. Good luck


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 26104
> This was the smaller of two patches I came across earlier this week.


Oh man! I love seeing pics like that! Never viewed anything like that in person, but I'm always hoping. And like someone else wrote, I use them for eye training. See how many I can spot in the pic.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

How does it look in the Newnan north to Forest Park area? Is the season done there? I have a few spots in those areas I haven't hit this season.


----------



## Jesse Duke (Jan 19, 2020)

Checking in from Carrollton, GA. Over the past few days I've found my first morels. This is my first season looking and I've managed to find about 45 or so on my property. I think I missed some of the early flush in the low lying area, as those I did find were older and nearly spoiled surrounded by lots of half-eaten hollow stems peaking up through the leaves. That being said, I am finding several smaller specimens at higher elevations in the same area.

They are delicious! I'm pretty amazed by the unique flavor.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Jesse Duke said:


> View attachment 26392
> View attachment 26384
> Checking in from Carrollton, GA. Over the past few days I've found my first morels. This is my first season looking and I've managed to find about 45 or so on my property. I think I missed some of the early flush in the low lying area, as those I did find were older and nearly spoiled surrounded by lots of half-eaten hollow stems peaking up through the leaves. That being said, I am finding several smaller specimens at higher elevations in the same area.
> 
> They are delicious! I'm pretty amazed by the unique flavor.


Congrats, and the need to find more only gets worse, or better depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Acart002 (Apr 2, 2020)

First time going out and looking today. Checked a few different spots here in Augusta, GA and no luck. Thinking I might be a little late this year.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Acart002 said:


> First time going out and looking today. Checked a few different spots here in Augusta, GA and no luck. Thinking I might be a little late this year.


im thinking you are right ..read back some pages to confirm


----------



## Tummyacheosta (Apr 4, 2020)

Acart002 said:


> First time going out and looking today. Checked a few different spots here in Augusta, GA and no luck. Thinking I might be a little late this year.


The family and I were finding Morels in Augusta as early as March 14th (no proof... we ate them) and today we only found four of them all shriveled and dried up in the woods. (Again... no proof) just thought I'd let you know. Keep checking, but I think the ground temps are getting too high.


----------



## Acart002 (Apr 2, 2020)

Tummyacheosta said:


> The family and I were finding Morels in Augusta as early as March 14th (no proof... we ate them) and today we only found four of them all shriveled and dried up in the woods. (Again... no proof) just thought I'd let you know. Keep checking, but I think the ground temps are getting too high.



Thanks! Working at the hospital today but might try and get out and do some exploring tomorrow. I’ve never personally been out in Augusta Looking for them so I didn’t want to waste too much time looking if they’ve already passed. Thanks again!


----------



## Luke74 (Apr 9, 2018)

found 5 back on march 24th - I'm beginning to think that i got lucky and caught all there was to find in a very short season here in my area (Woodstock, Ga).
...do you all agree?


----------



## mary e (May 16, 2020)

I am a total newbie so please be nice.... I would assume there are no morels still around in May - correct? I will also assume I can plan to start looking in Feb. of next year in GA? I am excited already - thanks.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Yo


mary e said:


> I am a total newbie so please be nice.... I would assume there are no morels still around in May - correct? I will also assume I can plan to start looking in Feb. of next year in GA? I am excited already - thanks.


You are correct Mary. Look forward to mid/late February or early March next year depending on the weather. Just keep an eye on these forums and you will get a better idea of when to get out and look.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mary e said:


> I am a total newbie so please be nice.... I would assume there are no morels still around in May - correct? I will also assume I can plan to start looking in Feb. of next year in GA? I am excited already - thanks.


Welcome to you [email protected] e
Wade here...
If you go back to page 1 of this year..
You will see that @pastorj Posted His first find on February 14th..
Also I always Recommend that everyone of us and especially New Folks
Will Benift Hughly..by going back a few Years
At least as far as 2017 ..
Start there and read forward..
You will get to know Us and enjoy as if you are right there with us Hunting..
. and you will learn the answers to most any questions, 
Already right there for you..
Then you will be Very Much so Ready to jump in here with Us all..
I Hunt Mostly in Bloomington Indiana Monroe County..
Our season has just finished bout 10 days ago
But Michigan is just now getting going good..


----------



## mary e (May 16, 2020)

wade said:


> Welcome to you [email protected] e
> Wade here...
> If you go back to page 1 of this year..
> You will see that @pastorj Posted His first find on February 14th..
> ...


Hi Wade...your reply was exactly what I hoped for - kind and informative - I will be ready -


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mary e said:


> Hi Wade...your reply was exactly what I hoped for - kind and informative - I will be ready -


No Pressure @mary e 
"Enjoy the Hunt"
finding is just a little part of it


----------

